# Alpaccas



## Viridae (Oct 24, 2007)

These are three of our alpaccas as young-uns.


----------



## Riley (Oct 24, 2007)

ohhh! gotta love alpacas!


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hehe oh they're so CUTEI wish I could have an alpaca.


----------



## Viridae (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is another pic including some adults - the babies (they are called cria btw) are arguing over a piece of bark they both want.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2007)

Alpaccas are great animals, cant get much cuter than a baby alpacca.


----------



## scorps (Oct 24, 2007)

and another little llama i wont a llama


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 24, 2007)

Did someone almost say 'llama'?
Soooo cute aren't they!! I was going to add the word "oh" as well but everyone else has already said "oh!" and "cute!" hahaha


----------



## Viridae (Oct 24, 2007)

They are highly strung animals. More personality than sheep though (had sheep for years - replaced them with these).


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 24, 2007)

so cute.heres one from peru and also a baby vacuna(spelling?)i fell in love with.


----------



## Viridae (Oct 24, 2007)

Vicuna - cute little bugger.


----------



## Jen (Oct 24, 2007)

more personality than sheep? a rock has more personality than a sheep! Alpaccas have such sweet faces. Are you breeding them for fleece?


----------



## Viridae (Oct 24, 2007)

Jen said:


> more personality than sheep? a rock has more personality than a sheep! Alpaccas have such sweet faces. Are you breeding them for fleece?



You would be surprised - we had some nice pet sheep - hand reared ones. However all the 'paccas have personaility, whereas that wasn't the case for most of the sheep.

Not really breeding them for the fleece - more for herd protector animals really - but mainly to keep the grass down.

Had a donkey when I was a kid, he had been rescued from a man who was beating him and he was flighty as hell. Mum tied supermarket bags o one of the gates so they flapped around in the wind and he got used to sharp movements.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 24, 2007)

Exactly. Sheep are so dumb it makes me want to cry.

At the Gatton farm, they keep two alpacas in with the sheep and goats.. apparently they act as shepherds and watch the flock at night, sometimes attacking potential predators. They once found a fox in there around lambing/kidding season that had clearly been stamped to death.


----------



## Jen (Oct 24, 2007)

we have sheep, they are the stupidist animals we have, or have had. I love donkeys, but i'm not allowed to have one as our fences are um, old, and our neighbours are um, horrible


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY! stop knocking sheep!
we have a pet sheep and he has heaps of personality, well the personality of a fat slob anyway.....


----------



## Viridae (Oct 24, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Exactly. Sheep are so dumb it makes me want to cry.
> 
> At the Gatton farm, they keep two alpacas in with the sheep and goats.. apparently they act as shepherds and watch the flock at night, sometimes attacking potential predators. They once found a fox in there around lambing/kidding season that had clearly been stamped to death.



Ours try to do that to my dog.


----------



## Retic (Oct 24, 2007)

Sheep aren't smart enough to be dumb.


----------

